# My combined router and miter saw table.



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

When I bought my miter saw I couldn't find a place to park it. So I placed it on my home made router table. When i had to use the router table I have to put the saw on the floor. This was no good .

To solve this problem I added a drop down extension to the table.









I used two stout door hinge to hang the extension which I made from a 3/4" piece of plywood.










The extension supports rested on a piece of angle iron welded to the legs of the table.









The extension when not in use.









The table extension was strong and steady and could support the miter saw . My router table had wheels with rotating support so that it could move in any direction with a light push . (The wheels are so convenient that I fitted them to my drill press platform also)


----------



## ashahidan (Dec 1, 2009)

The extension when not in use.

Sorry wrong picture !

Here is the correct one.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Functional and unique…very clever.


----------

